# Sikes Octopier 10/04



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Cold morning with no bite. But weather warmed up and so did the spanish. Ended up with six including this hoss. Would like to take credit but my fishing buddy caught him. Flatties were being caught off the wall by the parking lot as well.


----------



## fool injected (Jul 30, 2010)

Duff, did you have any problem finding ly's for bait? I was off friday but i thought that the cold front pushed the bait into deeper water.


----------



## fool injected (Jul 30, 2010)

What are the size and bag limits for flounder?


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Flounder - 12" minimum length
harvest - 10 per person per day
good luck


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Fi: The lys were scarce early but when it warmed up they were running thick on the pier and up and down the bridge.


----------

